# At what level do tricylics antids stop working?



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi, I am wondering if anyone here with IBS-D has weaned off elavil, imipramine or a similar class drug.I am currently on 45 mg of imipramine and need to get off completely in order to try and get pregnant.So does anyone remember at what level the constipating effects of these drugs stopped working?Thanks


----------

